# TESLA Battery 24 v 3 kWh Lithium ion 120 Ah 308 cells 18650 EV RV Solar Golf



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

TESLA Battery 24 v 3 kWh Lithium ion 120 Ah 308 cells 18650 EV RV Solar Golf On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114903579079?


----------

